

Ask HN: When is it time to create a company for your product? - techiferous

I enjoy programming little side project web applications.  If one of them started getting traction, what's a good time/reason to create a company for the product?
======
Kliment
When you have no choice. If you are charging money, or needing legal advice,
or having increased server costs, or considering hiring someone, you have no
easy choice but to start a company.

